# I'm I right ?



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a question.
My two tiels Jubsjube and Sunny have been mating with each other. Jubejube is the female and over the course of 2 weeks, she's been laying eggs. There are 4 all together now and she seems to have stopped laying. My male tiel Sunny has been laying off and on now on them.
I have candled then and they look to be unfertilized, I took pictures of them.








This is the first egg









2nd egg









3rd egg

The 4th egg is like the other 3 eggs.

They seem to have lost interest with them so I presume they are duds.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeh it does look like nothing is happening in there


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah they are infertile


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

With the first one it looks like it tried to develop but stopped, so maybe they didn't sit on them enough. I would say they aren't good now.


----------

